# [solved]APM/ACPI - shutdown problem (gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r

## Qubax

ok, ich habe schon alles zum laufen gebracht. gestartet mit gentoo 1.2 - im kernel (2.4.19-r5) acpi support dazu, und shutdown geht(dreht box komplett ab). dann das gleiche mit r7 und es geht auch. jetzt mit r9 gehts natürlich nicht. hab schon apm, acpi, gemischt, zusammen ... probiert. hat wer das gleiche problem bzw einen tip, wie ich "shutdown -h now" zum laufen/stoppen bringe?

asus a7v motherboardLast edited by Qubax on Mon May 12, 2003 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Selbes Problem mit selbem MB

Allerdings hab ich noch nicht versucht das zu lösen  :Embarassed: 

noch keine Zeit

----------

## hal-9000

Das is schon der hammer! so was wie shutdown sollte eigentlich net so ein nerviges problem darstelln! naja, ich hab das selbe board wie du, schmeis den acpi support raus und kompiliere jeweils "Power Management support" und "Advanced Power Management Bios support" FEST also nicht als modul in den kernel ein! auserdem darst du unter keinen Umständen "Plug and Play" aktiviert haben sonst fliegt die dein rechner um die ohren! hehe naja dann gehts halt net.

mfg hal

----------

## hal-9000

Das is schon der hammer! so was wie shutdown sollte eigentlich net so ein nerviges problem darstelln! naja, ich hab das selbe board wie du, schmeis den acpi support raus und kompiliere jeweils "Power Management support" und "Advanced Power Management Bios support" FEST also nicht als modul in den kernel ein! auserdem darst du unter keinen Umständen "Plug and Play" aktiviert haben sonst fliegt die dein rechner um die ohren! hehe naja dann gehts halt net.

mfg hal

----------

## pom

Hallo, 

ist mit ACPI - wenn's funktioniert auch ein herunterfahren wie mit M$ Winblöd möglich ? (Knöpfchen drücken und so?)

Die meisten 'Kisten' kommen doch nun nur mit ACPI 2.0  ODER?

POM

----------

## py-ro

Also das A7V unterstützt auf jedenfall ACPI und APM

Das ausschalten wird auch mit ACPI gehen.

Heute abend werde ich der sache auf den Grund gehen, wenn ich nee lösung finde mit ACPI lass ich es wissen

----------

## LinuxDocc

Ich denke das liegt am VIA KT 133 Chipsatz, ich habe das problem auch mit einem ABIT KT 133 (ohne A) ... immer beim shutdown hat der Preemp kernel Patch wohl ein problem.

Gruß LinuxDoc

----------

## Qubax

für den hal-9000. was hat den pnp mit acpi zu tun, außerdem, wenn ich mich nicht irre (bin gerade nicht zu hause) hab ich pnp im kernel drin und damit keine probleme ( "sonst fliegt dir dein rechner um die ohren" ist nicht recht aussagekräftig was das problem angeht).

----------

## joshua

@pom: jop, falls du das meinst, "emerge acpid" und "/etc/init.d/acpid start" hat bei mir gerreicht. dann fährt die kiste bei einem leichten druck auf den powerbutton runter (als ob windows irgendwas könnte was linux nicht kann ... hehehe).

aber stimmt, seit ich irgendwann letztens mal wieder den kernel neukompiliert hab (linux-2.4.19-xfs) schaltet auch meiner nicht mehr ab.

hab auch ein A7V von ASUS, vorher gings. hab - glaub ich - vorher apm benutzt, aber acpi muss doch auch funktionieren.

plug and play und hotplug etc. benutze ich schon immer, mir ist noch nie was um die ohren geflogen, warum auch?

jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, ob einer darauf kommt, warum es da mit dem A7V probleme gibt!

----------

## Malawi

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Hab schon viel probiert, die Kiste schaltet nicht ab. Hab ein A7V133 und es geht weder mit dem gentoo kernel noch mit dem 2.4.19-ac4 von kernel.org, egal ob ich APM oder ACPI benutze. Mein gutes altes GA7IX im Zweitrechner macht da keine Probleme, bei gleicher Kernelkonfiguration. Ich schiebs deshalb auf die Hardware.

mfG Malawi

----------

## rincewind

wassn mit emerge apmd ? löppt supi bei mir

----------

## zypher

Sorgt acpid auch bei "halt" oder "shutdown -h now" für's Abschalten der Kiste???

Sollte doch eigentlich gar nicht gehen, oder? Der acpid läuft ja dann nicht mehr...

----------

## joshua

der acpid tastet lediglich /proc/acpi/event ab. du kannst den frei konfigurieren. voreingestellt ist wohl "halt -p" oder sowas

----------

## Qubax

danke für dir antworten und die möglichen auswege (acpid,apmd), aber damit ist das eigentliche problem noch nicht gelöst, das es nämlich mit dem alten kernel gegangen ist, es mit dem neuen aber nicht tut

weil eigentlich will ich den power knopf nur zum starten benützen.

das die kiste gleich ohne saft ist, wenn ich an der power taste ankomme (joshua - acpid), will ich eigentlich gar nicht (auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist, aber einmal blöd an der kiste streifen und schon alles aus?)

----------

## hal-9000

das mit dem (...da fliegt dir dein rechner um die ohren) war ein saublöder scherz! aber drüber aufregen braucht sich ja auch keiner, odda?

machs so wie ich dir gesagt hab! dann funzts warscheinlich auch! hab selber ewigst lang gesucht bis ich das problem gefunden habe! mit apm gehzs nur (zumindestens beim a7v) wen du plug and play deaktiviert hast! warum das so ist weiss ich net!

mit acpi hats auch mit plug and play gefunzt, allerdings nur bei früheren kernelversionen.

Da du allerdings nur deinen rechner dazu überreden willst bei einem shutdown -h now ordentlich runterzufahren und dann auszugehen, solltest du am besten meine methode nehmen, deb plug and play kram brauchst du doch warscheinlich eh net! odder?

"Im übrigen sollte das nur ein gut gemeinter tipp sein, wer keinen bock hat das auszutesten, brauchts ja net zu machen, aber an mir rumnörgeln braucht er dann auch net!"

ach ja fals ihr ne andere möglichkeit findet sagt mir bescheid würd mich auch interesieren!

mfg

----------

## Qubax

tschuldige hal, woa echt nit beas gmoant (iatz schreib i schu im dialekt)

donkschian fian tip

----------

## KiLLaCaT

loss mi rodn, du kummst aus tiroi?.

oda?

----------

## Qubax

leider hal, ich habe gerade den neuen kernel ohne pnp und nur mit power management und APM bios support probiert -> leider nicht

aber jetzt eine sache: wir verstehen uns schon richtig, ich will das er sich nach shutdown -h now komplett ausschaltet?

----------

## hal-9000

jo,

wir haben uns richtig verstanden!

also ich hab die gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r9 installiert, hab power management support direkt im kernel, advanced power management bios support direkt im kernel und bei plug and play support alles aus!

hm bei mir war das die einzige möglichkeit meinen rechner komplett runter zu fahren!

Welche bios version hast du auf deinem rechner?

----------

## P3ngU

Ich hatte mit meinem Laptop (Toshiba Satellite 3000-514) auch das Problem,

das die Kiste nicht ausging. Ich habe es hinbekommen, in dem ich ACPI und alle ACPI features fest in den Kernel einkompiliert habe. Dann hab ich den ACPID installiert und das wars, seit dem geht der kleine aus.

APM habe ich garnicht im Kernel drin, weil ACPI und APM sich beissen.

P3ngU

----------

## joshua

dass sich apm und acpi "beissen" habe ich schon öfter gehört, deswegen vermeide ich bisher auch beide gleichzeitig einzusetzen. kann mir jemand erklären, was passieren kann, wenn man beides benutzt, bzw wo der unterschied liegt?

----------

## Qubax

hal, ich hab ein bios version 2.01, welche hast den du? meinst du daß das was ausmacht?

----------

## joshua

hm, damit meinst du sicherlich das bios vom ide-controller, das hat damit aber wenig zu tun.

ich habe folgender versionen:

AWARD BIOS: 6.0

U100 BIOS: 2.01 Build 43

das sollten in etwa die neuesten sein

----------

## joshua

 *joshua wrote:*   

> hm, damit meinst du sicherlich das bios vom ide-controller, das hat damit aber wenig zu tun.
> 
> ich habe folgender versionen:
> 
> AWARD BIOS: 6.0
> ...

 

hach - ich trottel, da steht ganz gross "ACPI BIOS Version 1011"

aber hats schon bei jemandem von euch geklappt?

----------

## Qubax

also ich hab gerade apcid gemergt, und ... geht natürlich nicht. wenn ich mich nicht vertue, kann ich damit nur einstellen´, daß er z.B.: nach drücken der powertaste versucht herunterzufahren - aber komplett ausschalten tut er sich trotzdem nicht.

----------

## joshua

richtig,

mein post über acpid bezog sich eigentlich nur darauf:

 *pom wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ist mit ACPI - wenn's funktioniert auch ein herunterfahren wie mit M$ Winblöd möglich ? (Knöpfchen drücken und so?)
> 
> 

 

natürlich kann acpid nichts, was der kernel nicht kann. das war wohl auch etwas OT, sorry.

habs nochmal mit apm probiert, geht auch nicht.

----------

## Dimitri

Hi. 

mein Tipp: Orginal Kernel holen xfs, und superpage zu patchen (je nach dem was gebracuht wird und dann unter General Setup-> ACPI alles in den Kernel kompilieren. Hatte bei mir auch Probleme mit ACPI

Dim

PS: Speichere vorher deine konfiguration in einer extra Datei, damit sparts Du Zeit bei  neuen kernel

----------

## joshua

das bedeutet dann wohl, dass das an der kernelversion von gentoo liegt?

was machen die damit eigentlich?

schade, da hab ich irgendwie nicht so bock drauf, aber wenigstens ist das mal ein lichtblick!

danke!

----------

## Dimitri

ACPI ist generell im Kernel noch noch im Beta Stadium. Evtl kann das Patchen von gentoo bei machen Rechnerkonfigurationen Probleme hervorrufen. Nur nicht aufgeben. Vielleicht gehts mit 2.4.20. 

Dim

PS. Kernel mal mit den angaben aus make.conf kompilierten. Da wird er auch schneller. Siehe auch mein Experiement

----------

## joshua

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Siehe auch mein Experiement

 

äh ... experiment?

ja, mit den angaben aus der make.conf ... funktioniert das mit -O3?

----------

## Dimitri

Mit -O3 bricht er ab, aber mit O2 gehts. Alle anderen  Optimierungen kannst übernehmemen. Im Zweifellsfall ausprobieren. Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme

Dim

----------

## joshua

ok, habs so gemacht: kernel geholt, mit xfs etc. gepatcht, "halt -p" geht nicht. immernoch. scheinbar funktionierts bei euch auch noch nicht, oder?

aber hab was gefunden, scheinbar gibts ein bug beim A7V:

http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0201.3/0351.html

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, über welchen kernel di da reden, aber möglicherweise ist das ein hinweis?

----------

## joshua

hab folgenden patch ausgeführt, es klappt:

```

diff -urdN linux/drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c linux/drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c

--- linux/drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c Wed Oct 24 21:06:22 2001

+++ linux/drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c Tue Jan 22 16:17:46 2002

@@ -152,6 +152,13 @@

return status; }

+ /* Broken ACPI table on ASUS A7V... it reports type 7, but poweroff is type 2...

+    sleep is type 1 while ACPI reports type 3, but as I was not able to get 

+    machine to wake from this state without unplugging power cord... */

+ if (type_a == 7 && type_b == 7 && sleep_state == ACPI_STATE_S5 && !memcmp(acpi_gbl_DSDT->oem_id, "ASUS\0\0", 6)

+                     && !memcmp(acpi_gbl_DSDT->oem_table_id, "A7V", 3)) {

+         type_a = type_b = 2;

+ }

/* run the _PTS and _GTS methods */

MEMSET(&arg_list, 0, sizeof(arg_list));

```

zu beachten:

 *Quote:*   

> Your patch might work on the A7V, but it does not on my A7V133-C. If I
> 
> modify the OEM string in the patch, it works. It may also be modified to
> 
> [...] "A7V-133", 7)[...] but then it probably won't work on a A7V... 

 

ich hab das normale, alte A7V, da gabs keine probleme.

mein kernel: linux-2.4.19 direkt von kernel.org, gepatcht mit xfs und superpage. funktioniert dann aber wahrscheinlich auch mit dem gentoo-kernel. habe die zeilen manuell eingefügt und nicht mit patch, nur um sicher zu gehen.

ob das seiteneffekte haben kann, weiss ich nicht, ich übernehme jedenfalls keine verantwortung!

jetzt schaltet er nach einem "halt -p" auch richtig ab.

viel erfolg!

----------

## Malawi

Wie wird der Patch eingespielt? Bei mir passiert folgendes:

root@Malawi linux # patch -p1 < acpipatch

patching file drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: return status; }

Weiß jemand wie man den Fehler beheben kann?

mfG Malawi

----------

## Malawi

Wie wird der Patch eingespielt? Bei mir passiert folgendes:

root@Malawi linux # patch -p1 < acpipatch

patching file drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: return status; }

Weiß jemand wie man den Fehler beheben kann?

mfG Malawi

----------

## Malawi

Wie wird der Patch eingespielt? Bei mir passiert folgendes:

root@Malawi linux # patch -p1 < acpipatch

patching file drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c

patch: **** malformed patch at line 5: return status; }

Weiß jemand wie man den Fehler beheben kann?

mfG Malawi

----------

## joshua

wie gesagt, ich hab die paar zeilen selbst eingefügt, einfach "/usr/src/linux/drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.c" im editor öffnen, dann ab zeile 152 oder so ähnlich vor

```

/* run the _PTS and _GTS methods */

MEMSET ....

```

die if-klausel einfügen. viel einfacher.

oder besorg dir den klartext für den patch von dort, wo ich die url angegeben hab, es kann sein, dass bei der version von mir was mit den zeilenenden nicht in ordnung ist, c&p hat nicht so ganz geklappt, wurde alles zu einer zeile.

viel erfolg!

----------

## Malawi

Erstmal sorry für das Multiposting, ich hab zu spät gemerkt das das Forum kurzzeitig gehangen hat.

Ich habs jetzt per Hand eingefügt, auch wenn ich nicht die geringste Ahnung hab was ich da gemacht habe. Aber beim Neukompilieren des Kernels gabs keine Fehlermeldungen. Leider hats nichts gebracht, die Kiste schaltet immer noch nicht ab.

Ich habs mit em String "A7V", 3 und "AV-133" ,7 probiert wie im Posting angegeben. Im Einstaz Kernel 2.4.19-ac4 von kernel.org auf A7V133 mit BIOS 1009. ACPI fest einkompiliert, kein APM.

Ich hatte mich schon gefreut endlich die Lösung in Händen zu halten, leider zu früh gefreut. Muss ich halt weiter mit Hand ausschalten, auch wenns nervt.

----------

## Qubax

ok, ich habe jetzt den post gefunden, in dem dieses problem endlich erklärt und bereinigt wird. für diejenigen unter euch die nicht so oft im forum rumlesen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8057

auch ich habe zuerst ein 

```
make rmproper
```

 gebraucht, aber ohne smp und mit apm gehts jetzt auch bei mir, also sollte es somit auf allen asus-mtherboards laufen.

für den ungeduldigen: anscheinend disabled smp apm, daher das prob.

and auch gleich an dieser stelle: großes lob an viz, danke daß du das herausgefunden hast

----------

## gsf

Hi , 

also ich habe ein ECS K7S5A und unter ACPI alle fest ,"Hot-Plug Device" fest

und die Unteroptionen als Modul dazu noch alles unter APM deaktiviert und

habe keine Probleme mit runterfahren.

Nur mal so nebenbei falls hilft  :Wink: 

Greetz

----------

## joshua

soweit ich das verstanden habe geht es hier speziell um das ASUS A7V. ich hatte dasselbe problem bis ich die paar zeilen in den kernel eingefügt habe (siehe oben).

normalerweise sollte das herunterfahren funktionieren, sobald man ACPI im kernel hat (oder als modul?), jedenfalls ging das bei mir immer, bis einschliesslich 2.4.18, bzw. gentoo-2.4.19-irgendwas, der angeblich noch nicht der richtige 2.4.19er war, sondern nur ein gepatchter 2.4.18. seit dem 2.4.19er von gentoo, der jetzt ein "echter" 2.4.19er ist, war nix mehr mit "halt -p", für meine konfiguration hat der genannte patch funktioniert. hatte auch einen link auf die quelle gepostet, wo ich den patch gefunden habe, vielleicht kann man ja da nochmal nachfragen, falls es für einen von euch immer noch nicht funktioniert.

naja, dann viel erfolg, wollte nur mal klarstellen, dass das problem bisher nur für A7Vs bekannt ist, daher helfen hier "bei mir gehts, ich hab kein asus board" posts leider nicht. hätte auch schreiben können "ich nehm windows, da gehts auch", wär halt nur gelogen ...

----------

## Malawi

Ich habe jetzt eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden, mein A7V133 schaltet nun ab.

Auf http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=36832&release_id=114177 gibts Patches für das ACPI Subsystem. Ich hab den Originalkernel 2.4.19 von kernel.org benutzt, den dafür angebotenen ACPI-Patch eingespielt, und ACPI fest in den Kernel einkompiliert. Jetzt schaltet mein Rechner mit halt -p ab. Es gibt dort Patches für diverse Kernelversionen, Erfahrungsberichte wären nicht schlecht.

mfG Malawi

----------

